# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Sarcoïdose - Artikel

## Luuss0404



----------


## Luuss0404

Vervolg

*Diagnose algemeen*
Weefselonderzoek
Als voornoemde onderzoeken niet voldoende zekerheid opleveren, kan er voor gekozen worden om een biopsie te doen. Dit is een kleine ingreep waarbij een stukje van de getroffen organen of weefsels wordt weggenomen voor onderzoek onder de microscoop. Wil de arts een biopt nemen van de longen, dan doet hij dit vaak al via de bronchoscoop tijdens de longspoeling. Bevinden zich in het verkregen weefsel granulomen (ophopingen van witte bloedcellen) dan is dat een aanwijzing voor sarcoïdose.
Ziektebeeld, diagnose en behandeling
Sarcoïdose kan verspreid over meerdere delen van het lichaam voorkomen. Dikwijls zijn de klachten gecombineerd aanwezig en dat schept een vrij complex beeld van de aandoening. In dit gedeelte worden de verschillende door sarcoïdose getroffen weefsels, lichaamsdelen of organen stuk voor stuk besproken, meestal met een korte beschrijving van de behandeling van de specifieke problemen. Vanzelfsprekend is dit beperkt tot de meest voorkomende gevallen en kan geen rekening worden gehouden met verdere complicaties (dit is ook niet mogelijk), dus kan dit ook nooit de diagnose van een arts vervangen!

*Diagnose botten*
Sarcoïdose van het bot
Verstoring in de botopbouwcyclus kan tot verlies aan botmassa en botsterkte aanleiding geven via een proces van botontkalking omschreven door de medische begrippen osteopenie (lichte botontkalking) en osteoporose (ernstige botontkalking met verhoogde breekbaarheid).
De hoogste botdichtheid, ook wel piekbotmassa, wordt doorgaans bereikt rond de 25-jarige leeftijd. De piekbotmassa wordt voornamelijk erfelijk bepaald; slechts 20% wordt door hormonale factoren en invloeden van levensstijl zoals voeding (calciuminname), lichaamsbeweging, roken en medicijngebruik (thyreomimetica/corticosteroïden) bepaald.
Wanneer de gemeten botdichtheid laag is en past bij osteoporose, bestaat er een verhoogde fractuurkans, en dient behandeling te volgen nadat eventuele oorzaken zijn bekeken. Wanneer de indicatie voor corticosteroïden hard genoeg is, dient men voor preventief gebruik bisfosfonaten te overwegen.
Naast botontkalking door het wegvallen van oestrogeenproductie in de eierstokken bij het intreden van de menopauze treedt er een aan leeftijd gerelateerde vermindering van de botdichtheid op. Deze vermindering start ergens tussen de dertig- en veertigjarige leeftijd. Voor man en vrouw is dit gelijk en bedraagt zo'n 0,5% per jaar. In de eerste 10 jaar van de menopauze verliest de vrouw ongeveer 1% botdichtheid per jaar. Aan het einde van het leven bedraagt bij een gemiddelde levensverwachting het totale verlies aan botdichtheid ongeveer 45% voor de vrouw en gemiddeld 25% voor de man. Gezien dit indrukwekkend fysiologisch verlies aan botdichtheid is het duidelijk dat andere factoren die botontkalking stimuleren tijdig dienen te worden onderkend.
Corticosteroïd-geïnduceerde botontkalking
Bij sarcoïdose kunnen specifieke organen betrokken zijn: sarcoïdontstekingen kunnen leiden tot onherstelbaar functieverlies van de betreffende organen. Wanneer deze ontstekingsreacties dergelijke effecten lijken te (gaan) veroorzaken is behandeling met (gluco)corticosteroïden, middelen als prednison, veelal onontkoombaar. Ook in Nederland blijkt dat er bij 55% van alle sarcoïdosepatiënten corticosteroïden voorgeschreven (moeten) worden.
Bij langdurig gebruik en in hooggedoseerde hoeveelheden kunnen corticosteroïden vrijwel alle ontstekingsprocessen krachtig remmen. Het gebruik van corticosteroïden kan echter onder deze omstandigheden leiden tot diabetes (ontregeling van de bloedsuikerwaarden), verhoging van bloeddruk, vochtretentie (vochtophoping), gewichtstoename, staarvorming (vertroebelingen van de lens in het oog) en vermindering van steunweefsel zoals dunner worden van de huid (huidatrofie) en botontkalking. Natuurlijk zijn al deze bijwerkingen zeer bezwaarlijk. Bij dergelijke indicaties moet men dan ook stevig in de schoenen staan alvorens lang en in hoge doses prednison voor te schrijven. Weliswaar kunnen enkele van deze bijwerkingen redelijk gecompenseerd (voorkomen/behandeld) worden. Zo is er de laatste jaren een vlucht in de diagnostiek en behandeling van botontkalking. Bij verscheidene chronische ziekten is echter gebleken dat ondanks langdurig prednisongebruik te weinig patiënten 'botbeschermende' medicamenten gebruikt. De botdichtheid is bij geen enkele dosering corticosteroïden volstrekt veilig, alhoewel doseringen onder de 5 mg prednison per dag redelijk veilig lijken.
Niet ieder type botweefsel reageert even snel op het gebruik van corticosteroïden. Vooral trabeculair bot heeft hieronder te lijden, dat wil zeggen de lumbale wervelkolom (onderrug) en distale radius (pols). Het belangrijkste verlies aan botdichtheid treedt op gedurende de eerste maanden bij het gebruik van corticosteroïden en lijkt aanzienlijk te vertragen 6 tot 12 maanden na aanvang van corticosteroïdgebruik.
Om botontkalking in de algemeenheid en bij intensief corticosteroïdgebruik in het bijzonder zoveel mogelijk te minimaliseren kan men ook zelf enkele zaken in acht nemen:
 Veel beweging.
 Een ruime kalkinname van meer dan 1000 gram op jaarbasis te garanderen (bijvoorbeeld: 2 glazen melk, 3 plakken kaas, 1 bakje yoghurt dagelijks). Ook vruchtensappen en verse groentes bevatten calcium.
 Men dient het vetoplosbare 25-OH-vitamine D binnen te krijgen dat zich bij- voorbeeld in boter bevindt. In de huid wordt onder invloed van zonlicht dit 25-
OH-vitamine D omgezet in het actieve botopbouwende 1,25-di-OH-vitamine D.
 Oestrogenen, eventueel oestrogeen-substitutie (vervanging) bij vrouwen in de menopauze; Testosteron, eventueel androgeensubstitutie bij hypogonadisme.
 Bisfosfonaten toedienen om de botontkalking te remmen.
Diagnostiek en behandeling van botontkalking
Risicofactoren voor botontkalking zijn onder meer een vroeg intredende menopauze, erfelijke belasting ten aanzien van botontkalking, overmatig alcoholgebruik, roken, weinig lichaamsbeweging en zonlicht en de belasting door chronische ontstekingen. De botdichtheid kan ingeschat worden naar de leeftijd waarop en het aantal botbreuken dat er heeft plaatsgevonden. Een zeer ruwe schatting van botontkalking is soms mogelijk op basis van gewone röntgenfoto's. De laatste jaren worden er meer betrouwbare en minder patiëntbelastende meetmethoden toegepast.
Bisfosfonaten zijn medicijnen die de botafbraak krachtig kunnen remmen. Voor de steroïd-geïndiceerde botontkalking zijn er verscheidene medicamenten in deze groep: als laatste, maar zeer welkome aanvulling is aan dit lijstje alendronaat (alendroninezuur) toegevoegd. Studies naar de effectiviteit van deze middelen hebben aangetoond dat bisfosfonaten als alendronaat per jaar 1-2% toename van botdichtheid kunnen bewerkstelligen. Dit is op de langere termijn zeer de moeite waard, aangezien zo het fractuurrisico al binnen het jaar kan worden verlaagd. Bij 'harde' indicatie voor corticosteroïden kan zowel vroeg- als laatbehandeling met bisfosfonaten zinvol zijn als bescherming tegen en behandeling van botontkalking.

*Diagnose gewrichten*
Sarcoïdose van de gewrichten
Gewrichtsklachten komen bij sarcoïdose veelvuldig voor en kunnen aanleiding geven tot zeer pijnlijke en mobiliteitsremmende situaties.
Acute gewrichtsklachten
Gewrichtsklachten betreffen meestal de enkels en minder dikwijls de knieën, polsen of ellebogen. Sporadisch spelen hand en/of voetgewrichten of de schouders op. Gewrichtsklachten zijn veelal verspringend en symmetrisch. Het is van belang te onderscheiden of er al dan niet ontstekingsverschijnselen aan de pijn ten grondslag liggen. Bij twijfel omtrent de aanwezigheid van gewrichtsontsteking kan een botscan (scintigrafie) worden verricht. Echter, in de meerderheid van de gevallen wordt al door een goed reumatologisch onderzoek duidelijk of er al dan geen ontsteking van het gewricht of rondom het gewricht bestaat.
Een eventuele gewrichtszwelling bij sarcoïdose is meestal niet gerelateerd aan ontsteking in, maar meestal juist om het gewricht: periartritis. Echografisch onderzoek kan in twijfelgevallen bij dit onderscheid helpen. Eventueel kan met behulp van een botscan/scintigrafie of MRI-scan de specifieke afwijking worden gelokaliseerd.
Het optreden van specifiek (sub)acute gewrichtsontsteking (artritis) bij sarcoïdose komt zelden voor. Een biopsie van weefsel kan in deze gevallen granulomateuze ontstekingshaarden aantonen. Bij de behandeling kan veelal volstaan worden met een lokale injectie met corticosteroïden, bij voorkeur geen systemische behandeling met corticosteroïden (tabletten/capsules/infuus). Veelal zijn de gewrichtsklachten na 6 tot 24 weken verdwenen indien adequaat is behandeld. De behandeling bestaat verder uit gedoseerde rust, het gebruik van pijnstillers en eventueel ontstekingsremmers: Niet Steroide Anti-Inflammatoire Drugs ofwel kortweg NSAID's.
Vanaf 1953 is de sarcoïdose-variant het Syndroom van Löfgren bekend. Hierbij treedt dubbelzijdige ontsteking van de hilaire/mediastinale lymfeklieren, erythema nodosum (zie huidsarcoïdose) en ontstekingen rondom de enkelgewrichten op. Deze aandoening zien wordt meestal gezien bij vrouwen (vrouw:man ratio 4:1) tussen het twintigste en veertigste levensjaar. Gewoonlijk heeft het syndroom van Löfgren een goede prognose: volledig herstel na 1 jaar in 80% van de gevallen. De prognose is echter beduidend minder goed bij het negroïde ras. Een matige prognose, eventueel met complicaties, wordt in 5% gezien bij deze groep.

_(Bron; sarcoidose.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

Vervolg

Diagnose gewrichten
Andere mogelijke verklaringen voor gewrichtsklachten bij granulomateuze ontstekingen zijn ook bekend. Enkele zijn:
 Luchtwegproblematiek: de ziekte van Wegener, of extrinsieke allergische alveolitis (EAA), zoals duivenmelkerlong.
 Darmproblematiek: de ziekte van Crohn, soms de ziekte van Whipple.
 Leverproblematiek, zoals primaire biliare cirrose.
 Al naar gelang de problematiek zal de behandelend arts deze, en andere, aandoeningen moeten overwegen dan wel uitsluiten.
Chronische gewrichtsklachten
In minder dan 1% van de gevallen treden er bij sarcoïdose chronische gewrichtsklachten op. Tegelijkertijd met de artritis wordt veelal peesschede-ontsteking (tenosynovitis) gevonden. In deze gevallen is de artritis in de grote gewrichten gelocaliseerd met een in principe symmetrische verdeling. Qua symmetrie kan het beeld sterk op reumatoïde artritis lijken. Dit is extra vervelend, daar in 1 op de 3 gevallen van sarcoïdose eveneens reumafactoren in het bloed aantoonbaar zijn. In de regel treedt er geen röntgenologisch relevante gewrichtsbeschadiging op. Een enkele maal dient men echter toch over te gaan tot de plaatsing van een kunstgewricht (artroplastiek).
Bij chronische artritis kunnen tuberculoïde granulomen worden gevonden in het biopt. Dit verklaart de goede respons op corticosteroïden, zowel na lokale injectie, als na systemische toediening. Wanneer corticosteroïdongevoeligheid een probleem wordt dan is de toepassing van methotrexaat een overweging. Ook andere medicamenteuze behandelingsvormen kunnen dan behulpzaam zijn ter onderdrukking van de ontstekingsactiviteit.
Juveniele vormen
Juveniele sarcoïdose lijkt veel op juveniele reuma (JCA): artritis optredend met uveïtis (een oogaandoening) en huidlaesies. De klinische presentatie en verloop zijn echter sterk variabel: belangrijke synovitis (ontsteking van het gladde vlies dat de gewrichten van binnen bekleedt) die nauwelijks invaliderend, maar in andere gevallen juist sterk invaliderend uitvalt. Het bewijs dat het sarcoïdose betreft kan worden verkregen middels biopsie van het betreffende weefsel. Bij kinderen blijkt de behandeling vaak agressiever te moeten zijn dan bij volwassenen. Bij kinderen heeft men vaker corticosteroïden nodig om het beeld rustig te krijgen en bovendien vaker celdelingremmers (immunosuppressiva).
Tenosynoviaal
Ontstekingen rondom het gewricht (periartritis) worden frequent gezien. Peesschedeontstekingen (tenosynovitis), cysteuze gewrichtsafwijkingen of onderhuidse infiltraten zijn wel beschreven. Als de peesschedes bij de ontstekingen betrokken zijn betreft het veelal het strekapparaat van de vingers. Ook wordt wel een carpaaltunnelsyndroom gezien, dit is een beknelling van de zenuw (nervus medianus) in het polskanaal. Door biopsie zal ook hier blijken dat het granulomateuze ontstekingshaarden betreft.
In principe dient behandeling te bestaan uit een lokale behandeling met corticosteroïden. In geval van corticosteroïdresistentie zal een uitvlucht moeten worden gezocht in operatieve behandelingen zoals sanering of klieving.

*Voor informatie (wat is het, waar zit het, diagnose, klachten, behandeling en prognose) van;*
* het hart  zie http://www.sarcoidose.nl/sarcoidose-hart.html
* de huid zie http://www.sarcoidose.nl/sarcoidose-huid.html
* KNO (keel-, neus en oorrgebeid) zie http://www.sarcoidose.nl/sarcoidose-kno.html
* de lever en nieren zie http://www.sarcoidose.nl/sarcoidose-...en-nieren.html
* de longen zie http://www.sarcoidose.nl
/sarcoidose-longen.html
* de ogen zie http://www.sarcoidose.nl/sarcoidose-ogen.html
* de spieren zie http://www.sarcoidose.nl/sarcoidose-spieren.html
* vermoeidheid en sarcoïdose zie http://www.sarcoidose.nl/sarcoidose-vermoeheid.html
* het zenuwstelsel zie http://www.sarcoidose.nl/sarcoidose-zenuwstelsel.html

_(Bron; sarcoidose.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Medicijnen*
De meeste patiënten genezen binnen enkele jaren vanzelf. Naast regelmatige controles is er meestal geen behandeling nodig. Omdat de oorzaak van sarcoïdose onbekend is, bestaat er op dit moment geen medicijn dat sarcoïdose kan genezen.

*Corticosteroïden*
Toch kan het voorkomen dat uw arts wel medicijnen voorschrijft. In sommige gevallen zijn de klachten namelijk zo hevig of werken organen zo slecht, dat de arts tot behandeling overgaat. In de praktijk betekent dat vaak een kuur van corticosteroïden, zoals bijvoorbeeld prednison of prednisolon. Deze middelen helpen de ontstekingen te onderdrukken. Ze genezen de Sarcoïdose dus niet, maar geven op kort termijn een verbetering van de klachten. Op lange termijn is hun werking echter niet goed bewezen. Een nadeel van deze medicijnen is dat ze vervelende bijwerkingen kunnen hebben. Hierbij moet u denken aan overgewicht, botontkalking, suikerziekte en stijging van de bloeddruk.
Arts en patiënt zullen deze nadelen moeten afwegen tegen de voordelen. Besluiten zij tot een behandeling met corticosteroïden, dan is het belangrijk te weten dat de patiënt deze middelen een lange tijd zal moeten innemen. Soms wel een jaar lang. Eerder stoppen kan er toe leiden dat de ziekteverschijnselen weer terugkeren. Daarnaast moeten arts en patiënt goed letten op de bijwerkingen tijdens het medicijngebruik. Regelmatige controles zijn daarom noodzakelijk.
Van persoon tot persoon kan het verschillen hoe een medicijn in het lichaam werkt en welke bijwerkingen zich voordoen. Dit heeft te maken met de werkzame stof en de dosering, maar ook met de patiënt zelf: leeftijd, geslacht, lichaamsgewicht, lichaamsomvang en de conditie van lever en nieren. De arts houdt hiermee rekening bij het kiezen van het medicijn. Voor de behandeling van sarcoïdose hebben bepaalde medicijnen de voorkeur, in een bepaalde volgorde. Soms is het een kwestie van proberen en gaat er enige tijd overheen voor het juiste medicijn en de juiste dosis zijn gevonden. Het komt ook voor dat een middel na verloop van tijd minder goed werkt en daarom moet worden vervangen door een ander medicijn. Het is dan ook belangrijk dat u goed in de gaten houdt hoe u op een medicijn reageert. Bespreek dit regelmatig met uw arts. Voor zijn oordeel is hij mede afhankelijk van úw informatie.

*Ontstekingsremmers*
Soms blijken de corticosteroïden niet te helpen. Of is de patiënt overgevoelig voor dit middel, of heeft hij te veel last van de bijwerkingen. Dan schrijft de arts ook wel ontstekingsremmende middelen voor. Dit zijn zogenaamde Niet Steroide Anti-Inflammatoire Drugs ofwel kortweg NSAID's. Helaas hebben ook deze middelen bijwerkingen, zoals stoornissen in het bloed, vatbaarheid voor infecties, haaruitval, maagklachten, menstruatiestoornissen en leverstoornissen. Daarnaast is het nogmaals belangrijk om te vermelden dat ook deze middelen de oorzaak van de ziekte niet aanpakken. Net als de corticosteroïden kunnen ook deze medicijnen sarcoïdosepatiënten niet genezen. Vandaar dat artsen in de regel zo lang mogelijk wachten met medicijnen. Deze wachttijd geldt overigens niet als sarcoïdose voorkomt in het hart, het zenuwstelsel of de ogen. In die gevallen en bij ernstige complicaties, wordt de behandeling met medicijnen direct gestart.

*Andere behandelingen*
Naast bovengenoemde medicijnen zijn bij sommige vormen van sarcoïdose ook andere behandelingen mogelijk. Zo worden bij sarcoïdose van de huid corticosteroïdzalf en pijnstillers met een ontstekingsremmende werking (de NSAID's) toegepast. Oogdruppels die corticosteroïden bevatten, worden regelmatig voorgeschreven bij bepaalde oogaandoeningen.

*Merknaam of stofnaam*
Over het algemeen zijn er meer middelen met dezelfde werkzame stof. Zo bevatten bijvoorbeeld de corticosteroïde middelen Prednisolon, Di-Adreson-F, Pred Forte, Prednisolon Minims en Ultracortenol allemaal de werkzame stof prednisolon. Ze verschillen niet in kwaliteit, wel in toedieningsvorm en prijs. Artsen zetten tegenwoordig zoveel mogelijk de stofnaam op hun recepten, zodat de apotheker het goedkoopste middel kan leveren.

*Wisselwerking*
Gebruikt u verschillende medicijnen, dan kan er een interactie (wisselwerking) optreden: onder invloed van het ene medicijn werkt een ander medicijn dan zwakker of juist sterker. Het is daarom belangrijk dat een arts weet welke medicijnen u nog meer gebruikt. Doordat uw apotheker een lijst van al uw medicijnen bijhoudt, kan hij bij elk nieuw recept een eventuele interactie signaleren. Indien nodig zoekt hij in overleg met de arts die het medicijn heeft voorgeschreven een oplossing. Ook vrij verkrijgbare middelen kunnen de werking van een aantal andere medicijnen beïnvloeden. Informatie hierover is te vinden in de bijsluiter, maar u doet er goed aan om deze middelen niet zonder overleg met uw arts of apotheker te gebruiken.

*Zorgvuldig medicijngebruik*
Neem medicijnen op een vast tijdstip in. Zo voorkomt u dat u dit vergeet. Een handig hulpmiddel is de doseerbox die u bij elke apotheek kunt kopen.
Houd u aan de dosering en voorschriften die op het etiket staan. Deze kunnen soms afwijken van de dosering en voorschriften die in de bijsluiter staan.
Voor de behandeling van sarcoïdose zijn alleen de medicijnen prednison en prednisolon goedgekeurd door de overheid. Daarom zult u bij andere medicijnen de aandoening sarcoïdose ook niet tegenkomen in de bijsluiter. Als u hierover vragen hebt, kunt u deze het best aan uw arts stellen.

_(Bron; sarcoidose.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Therapie*
Belasting en belastbaarheid horen ten opzichte van elkaar in evenwicht te zijn. Dit bekent aan de ene kant dat een Sarcoïdosepatiënt zijn activiteiten moet aanpassen aan wat er op dat moment met de voorkomende klachten mogelijk is. Aan de andere kant zal geprobeerd moeten worden de mogelijkheden van het lichaam te verbeteren. Dit is geen eenvoudige kwestie. Men zal meestal voor een aanpassing van de leefstijl moeten kiezen. Je steeds afvragen; 'is of voelt dit goed voor mij op dit moment'. Het is belangrijk om te leren voelen hoe het met u is gesteld, uw lichaam te leren kennen, uw klachten serieus te nemen en de grenzen (van uw kunnen) te leren kennen. Dat betekent niet dat u nooit de grenzen mag overschrijden. Wanneer men dat wel eens doet, dient men dat dan ook bewust te doen en de consequenties die er ongetwijfeld aan vastzitten ook te aanvaarden. Dat kan betekenen dat u uzelf na de relatieve inspanning een langere rustperiode moet gunnen. U voelt bijvoorbeeld dat het beter zou zijn om ergens niet naar toe te gaan. Wanneer u er dan toch voor kiest, om welke reden dan ook (gezelligheid, verplichting), houdt dat echter in dat u de volgende dag(en) wat meer rust moet houden om het lichaam de kans te geven om te herstellen van een zware inspanning.
Specifieke revalidatieprogramma's voor sarcoïdosepatiënten zijn er nog niet veel in Nederland. Om de draagkracht of belastbaarheid te vergroten kunt u zich aan een trainingprogramma onderwerpen. Sommige ziekenhuizen kennen deze faciliteiten wel (meestal algemene longrevalidatie) waaraan u zou kunnen meedoen onder verwijzing van uw longarts. 

*Diagnose fysiotherapie*
Fysiotherapie is er in het algemeen op gericht belasting en belastbaarheid op elkaar af te stemmen en waar mogelijk de belastbaarheid te vergroten. Fysiotherapeutische behandelingen hebben tot doel de zelfredzaamheid van de patiënt te verbeteren. Bij Sarcoïdosepatiënten vraagt dat vaak om een verandering van leefstijl. Energieke ondernemende mensen worden plotsklaps gedwongen om met beleid en rustiger met hun energie om te gaan. Massage en fysiotechnische apparatuur zijn er vooral op gericht de doorbloeding van weefsels te verbeteren. In het algemeen verschaft circulatieverbetering een betere voorwaarde tot herstel van weefsels: het is ontstekingremmend en leidt tot vermindering van pijnklachten.
Voor meer informatie, www.fysiotherapie.nl

*Oefentherapie*
Als belangrijkste behandelvorm kan oefentherapie in de breedste zin van het woord beschouwd worden. Bij aandoeningen van het bewegingsapparaat, zoals gewrichtsklachten en spierproblemen, is het belangrijk om het bewegingsapparaat zo soepel mogelijk te houden. De intensiteit van het oefenen mag bij ernstige klachten niet te belastend zijn. Rustig, onbelast al uw gewrichten oefenen, zonder veel kracht te gebruiken is dan belangrijk. U onderhoudt zo de mobiliteit ofwel beweeglijkheid van de gewrichten zonder ze extra met kracht te belasten. Bijvoorbeeld, oefenen in water (hydrotherapie) waarbij voor een groot deel de zwaartekracht is uitgeschakeld, kan dan een goede behandelvorm zijn. Ontspanningstherapie kan een goede optie zijn, omdat u meer kunt leren tijdens de rustmomenten echt te ontspannen en bewuster weer energie bij te tanken.
Voor meer informatie, www.vvocm.nl

*Ademhalingstherapie*
Als men vaak kortademig is of snel vermoeid, kan het zijn dat men op een minder adequate wijze gaat ademen, bijvoorbeeld te snel en te oppervlakkig of bij inspanningen te veel geneigd is om de adem in te houden. Dit heeft uiteraard te maken met alles wat met het verminderde lichamelijke kunnen samenhangt: aanpassen, spanningen thuis of in werkkring, enzevoort. Zowel fysiotherapie, als ontspanningstherapie, of haptonomie kunnen u helpen de ademhalings-techniek te verbeteren. Fysiotherapie zal iets meer het lichamelijk aspect en de techniek als uitgangspunt voor behandelen nemen. Haptonomie en haptotherapie zullen meer uitgaan van een bewustwording van uw gevoel en gevoelens en de weerslag daarvan op uw lichaam.

*Massage of UKG*
In specifieke gevallen kan aanvullende behandeling behulpzaam en noodzakelijk blijken. Bij klachten van oppervlakkig gelegen spieren kan zo naast oefentherapie massage helpen. Bij klachten van dieper gelegen weefsels, zoals slijmbeurs of pees(schede) kan ultra korte golf (UKG) het genezingsproces positief beïnvloeden.

*Haptonomie*
Binnen de haptotherapie, die is voortgekomen uit de haptonomie (leer van het gevoel, van de tastzin) wordt een verband gelegd tussen lichaam en gevoel. Men gaat ervan uit dat gevoelens, zowel positieve als negatieve, als het ware worden opgeslagen in het lichaam. Met behulp van haptotherapie worden aandoeningen, zoals sarcoïdose niet genezen, maar mensen kunnen er wel door leren beter met hun lichaam om te gaan en de ziekte een plaats te geven in hun leven. De lichamelijkheid speelt dus een belangrijke rol binnen de therapie. Door aangeraakt te worden komen de cliënten in contact met hun lichaam en met hun werkelijke gevoelens.
Bij haptonomie houdt men zich bezig met de tast- en gevoelsontwikkeling. Letterlijk is het de wetenschap van de tast, maar dan tast in een heel ruime zin, in de betekenis van: met je gevoel betrokken zijn bij. Het zegt het al op zich: de mens is niet gewend om te luisteren naar zichzelf en daar gehoor aan te geven.
Voor meer informatie, www.ith-haptonomie.nl

_(Bron; sarcoidose.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Alternatieve geneeswijzen*
Alternatieve geneeswijze betreffen allerlei onderzoeksmethoden en/of behandelmethoden (inclusief geneesmiddelen) waarvan de meeste een geneeskundige of therapeutische intentie hebben naast de conventionele (westerse) geneeskunde. Lang niet alle alternatieve geneeswijzen hebben de intentie de conventionele geneeskunde te vervangen.
Elke wereldcultuur heeft haar eigen geneeswijze ontwikkeld. In onze multi-culturele samenleving zijn de geneeswijzen van de diverse wereldculturen beschikbaar. De verschillen in natuur, cultuur, taal en wereldvisie van het oorsprongsland verklaart waarom de geneeswijzen van vorm verschillen. De meeste geneeswijzen hebben hun effectiviteit al gedurende duizenden jaren bewezen. In deze verschillen hebben ze elk hun kracht en zwakten. De krachten van de ene geneeswijze kunnen de zwakten van andere geneeswijzen compenseren. Dit biedt de basis van de alternatieve geneeskunst: de wederzijdse aanvulling van geneeskundige alternatieven, om daardoor tot een beter genezingsaanbod te komen. In Nederland geldt de van oudsher door de overheid gereguleerde vorm van gezondheidszorg nog als norm. Daardoor worden de geneeskundige alternatieven soms nog beschouwd als alternatieven ter aanvulling van de reguliere gezondheidszorg.

*Yoga*
Yoga is het streven om door lichamelijke en geestelijke methoden van concentratie tot een hogere bewustzijnstoestand te geraken of een betere ademhalingstechniek aan te leren. Door ontspanningsoefeningen kunt u zichzelf leren te ontspannen in het dagelijks leven. Het kan een goede ondersteuning in uw ziekteproces betekenen. Ook speelt bewustwording hierin een rol. Oefeningen met spierspanning en ontspanning maken u bewust van hoe u zich voelt en zich door middel van technieken beter kunt (gaan) voelen.

*Orthomoleculaire therapie*
In de orthomoleculaire behandelwijze staat het streven voorop om zo veel mogelijk nodige en nuttige stoffen en zo weinig mogelijk schadelijke stoffen met de voeding binnen te krijgen.
Helaas is het, ook voor een gezond persoon, bijna onmogelijk om via de voeding optimale hoeveelheden van bepaalde voedingstoffen te consumeren. Zowel met het doel ziekten te voorkomen als ze te behandelen, kan het nodig zijn, naast een zo volwaardig mogelijke voeding, extra voedingsstoffen in de vorm van voedingssupplementen in te nemen. Dit zijn in feite tabletten of capsules die een hoog gehalte bevatten van stoffen die in geringe mate ook in de voeding voorkomen. Dit kunnen vitamines zijn, maar ook mineralen, sporenelementen, aminozuren, essentiële vetzuren, maar ook minder bekende stoffen als bijvoorbeeld de bioflavonoiden (in water oplosbare, plantaardige pigmenten met een anti-oxidant activiteit).
In het algemeen kunnen voeding en supplementen zonder problemen gebruikt worden naast reguliere behandelingen of homeopathie. Toch kunnen orthomoleculaire middelen en reguliere medicijnen elkaar's werking soms beïnvloeden. Het is daarom van belang dat alle behandelaars er van op de hoogte zijn welke medicijnen en supplementen worden gebruikt.

*Diagnose bioresonantie*
MORA® -bioresonantietherapie is een patiëntvriendelijke, bijwerkingvrije behandelmethode die de zelfgenezende mogelijkheden activeert en in vele gevallen leidt tot verbetering van de gezondheid. De afgelopen 30 jaar is door wetenschappelijk onderzoek aangetoond dat ieder mens een eigen energiebeeld heeft. Dit energiebeeld bestaat uit verschillende elektro-magnetische frequenties. Net als bij hartstromen (ECG) en hersenstromen (EEG) zijn ook deze frequenties meetbaar. Er wordt gekeken naar het totale energiebeeld, of te wel de gezondheidstoestand van de patiënt in biologisch, chemisch en fysiologisch opzicht. Op deze manier is een objectieve beoordeling mogelijk van de algehele gezondheidstoestand. De samenhang van bepaalde klachten en eventuele, wel aanwezige maar nog niet merkbare, verstoringen kunnen zichtbaar en vervolgens ook behandelbaar worden gemaakt.
Indien het lichaam belast wordt met verstorende frequenties zal het immuunsysteem proberen deze onschadelijk te maken. Onder verstorende frequenties verstaan we: vervuild drinkwater, verkeerde voeding, medicijnen, milieuvervuiling, straling, psycho-emotionele omstandigheden, orgaan-gesteldheden, enzevoort. Als deze verstoringen te lang in het lichaam aanwezig zijn kan het immuunsysteem hierdoor verzwakken. Onder invloed van deze verstorende frequenties veranderen biologische, chemische, neurologische, enzevoort. processen in het lichaam. Hierdoor kunnen in de loop van de tijd, acuut of chronisch, ziekten ontstaan. MORA® -bioresonantietherapie is erop gericht de verstorende frequenties te elimineren en het immuunsysteem te herstellen.

*Zwangerschap*
Zwangerschap en sarcoïdose
Mocht u zwanger zijn of willen worden, bespreek dit dan met uw specialist. Sarcoïdose heeft geen invloed op de vruchtbaarheid en vormt geen belemmering voor de geboorte van een gezond kind. Tijdens een zwangerschap wordt vaak zelfs een afname van de activiteit van sarcoïdose gezien. Na de geboorte is het wel verstandig te kijken of de activiteit van sarcoïdose niet weer toeneemt.
Indien de longcapaciteit van de patiënte ernstig is aangetast wordt een zwangerschap afgeraden. Indien een patiënte met een dergelijke verminderde longcapaciteit toch zwanger wordt, is het advies de bevalling te laten geschieden met behulp van een keizersnede om de belasting voor de patiënte zo veel mogelijk te beperken.
In ieder geval wordt mannen en vrouwen met klem aanbevolen om tijdens het gebruik van immunosuppressiva zoals methotrexaat en gedurende zes maanden erna zwangerschap te voorkomen.
Medicatie en zwangerschap
Via de navelstreng en moedermelk kunnen kinderen medicijnen die de moeder slikt binnenkrijgen. Dit kan schadelijke gevolgen hebben voor het (ongeboren) kind. Als u zwanger wilt worden of bent, overleg dan met uw arts of u bepaalde medicijnen mag (blijven) slikken.

(Bron; sarcoidose.nl)

----------

